# 100-day juice fast



## dunroven

Okay, I came across whodunits posting about her juice fast, so I got really interested and now have done a ton of research and continuing to do a ton more. I am also going to start (trying) to journal here on a daily basis, but I'm not going to post any pictures until I get done. Fear of failure you know.

Anyway, I am using some of the recipes from the fat, sick and nearly dead site. I am waiting on a new Fusion Juicer, which processes foods without heating them, which is a big bonus for me, since I also don't like these things hot. So today is day 1. I'm starting out at 275, and that means I have 150 pounds to lose to get to my goal. I know, I know, that's truly a horrendous amount, but you know, I'm liking the juice so far, so this may just be the one I can make it on! Oh, how I hope!

Anyway for breakfast today, I made the Green Lemonade which was:

1 granny smith apple
1/2 a lemon
7 stems of kale
3 handfuls of baby spinach
4 stalks of celery
1/2 cucumber
(I think that is all but I'm typing that from memory. I'll check it later).

It was good, but not a favorite definitely. Course I'm not a veggie fanatic, so its going to be different doing that. It made about 3 cups or just a little more and took me 3 hours to drink.

Now for lunch, I think I have found my favorite! Although I won't do this one all the time, because I'm afraid I would get too much sugar and not enough nutrients. 

This one has:

1 granny smith apple
2 pears
ginger root, about the size of your thumb.

YUMMY!!!! Just a tiny bit spicy from the ginger, and not overly sweet, but extremely delicious in my opinion. Does't make much over 2 cups and I like it so much I'm afraid its not going to last me very long, so I'm trying to just take it easy and go slow.

I think for supper I'm going to do the mean green blend, but again, I'll have to post that one later. This one is the one they use for cleansing and I am doing that at night, because first, I work till past midnight, and second, I'll be home almost all day tomorrow, so it won't affect me quite as much, if you get my drift!

Well, I saw one man who had lost 111 pounds in 100 days, and he looked and felt fantastic, I'm hoping for similar results, but I'll take at least half.

I did hear someone else say that day 3 was really rough for them. Yeah, every website I've looked at so far says the first 3 days are bad, but the actual 3rd day, is the worst you can imagine, but after that, everything starts getting better, so hang in there!

Anyway, here's to better health!


----------



## simplegirl

Good luck! Hang in there and work through that third day. Wish I had a juicer but no extra funds to get one.


----------



## dunroven

I was going to get a smaller one, but I ended up getting this thinking if I do it for long term, I probably should get a better one.

They do have more expensive ones too though. If you look over the site for the Fusion Juicer, they offer the possibility of paying for it in 6 payments at $19.99. I did just make one payment though, because we saved some money back for the water project, which God solved by sending enough rain, so we had a little bit extra and my husband said since it was for my health and to get me healthy, to go for it, so I did.

Anyway, I also before that, looked on ebay and they did have a few for like $25, not the biggest or the bestest, but they would work, if you need to do this and can't do the bigger. The problem with the smaller ones is that they get really warm, and that can take away from the vitamin content by actually "cooking" the food you are juicing. They will still work though, so that might be a possibility for you.


----------



## dunroven

Okay, here it is day 2. Now keep in mind that I am having some horrible, horrible pain in my right hip and knee and have been for quite a while, and just last week went to the chiropractor and intend to go again on Friday if I can.

Before I went to bed last night the pain was excruciating, so I took a hydrocodone/APAP which always makes me go to sleep and then the pain doesn't bother me. However, that medicine always, ALWAYS gives me a headache, and then I'm groggy and not feeling well for a few hours the next day. That all held true for this morning as well. Its nearly 2 in the afternoon, and I'm finally feeling like there is a shred of humanity inside this shell, so I have roused it up and finally made my first juice of the day, the apple and pear one. I didn't feel quite like I could face a cup of green somthen somethen.

I probably won't get all of my juice in today because of this, but you know I have not been hungry (of course I have been nauseous because of the headache).

Now I don't know for certain if the overall bad feeling was just because of the pain medication or because of the juice fast, or partially of both. What I do know is that I didn't stop because of it, and by this time tomorrow, the worst (supposedly) will be over as far as the feeling bad and from there its just a downhill chase for the weight.

I heard it said somewhere that they weren't going to say they had lost weight. The reasoning behind this is that when you lose something, you can always find it again. I think that's a very interesting and true statement, so I'm not going to use weight loss either. I'm going to say that I gave it away. You don't take back what you give away, so today, I gave away 2 pounds! It was not a humungous start, but I was on another diet and just switched to this one, so it is a true loss, not just water weight, because I did that on the other diet.

What I thought was pretty incredible about yesterday was that last night I didn't want to cheat. Normally, I want popcorn or I love pork rinds, or candy bars or something like that and none of that even entered my mind. Now that's really pretty spectacular when you realize I haven't gone without a snack, even while on this other diet, which I know is why it was failing, because I just couldn't stick with it. Plus, I had stopped losing weight, wonder why? Well duh! Snacking before bed????? Right, now you get the picture! One of my biggest downfalls, and I know this sounds crazy, but crackers and milk. I just crush the crackers and pour in milk, and voila! My all time before bed, comfort style food that helps me sleep like a baby and just tastes soo good. That's not going to ever happen again.

Even though I had a tough night, I am overall pleased with this and can't hardly wait for my new juicer to get here. I am sooo ready to get thin. Folks I have never seen myself thin, I have no clue what I look like, so this is going to be a true adventure into the unknown and I'm looking forward to it!

See ya tomorrow!

:drum::rock:

Now at 273


----------



## seven7seven

At my church we did the Daniel Fast (a veggie diet) church wide. My wife and I decided to use this as an opportunity to buy our first juicer - the OMEGA masticating one. Ours was a 14 day fast, and for us not intended for a weight loss diet, up through the first week your body experiences a detoxification and without caffeine and such it was really awful. The second week was so much better and you can truly think more clearly as well when you go to the bathroom, you KNOW you are "done" - sorry to be gross.
Keep in mind exertion at the gym probably needs to be toned back a little at first.
You will miss the satisfaction of eating and chewing your meals but soon, between meals, you won't be worried about "when is the next one..." Food/Eating becomes an accessory to your life not a reward/milestone.

Good luck with your goals.

BTW fat sick and nearly dead is a great movie.


----------



## dunroven

An EXTRAORDINARY movie. Its what really got me going on this, and on HULU the movie is free. The link on Whodunit's thread I believe is where I found it, but I'll tell you, I am not really feeling all that bad and don't worry about being gross. Everyone thinks that way but its a function of the body, not a particularly pretty function, but VERY necessary, (we all do it!) Some folks don't want others to know they go, but they do! LOLOLOL

I am not even thinking about eating, probably because my juicer I'm using while waiting on my new one puts way too much pulp in mine, so I'm eating, all day long actually, although I can't think that with just veggies, and a very few fruits I'm really getting much in the way of calories. Now today so far I have had only this one:

1 apple
2 pears
1 thumb sized piece of ginger root.

I am LOVING that ginger root. I have never used it before, but its gonna be like my best friend now! Woohoo! See, you get to try new things as well.

I'm not going for the starvation route or anything, I just am not feeling like wanting another juice right now. I am going to make an evening one and that will last me through the entire evening, and gonna get all my water in. I work till midnight, so I'll be able to handle the bathroom runs (pun intended), and be able to keep going. I actually may sleep in the recliner tonight to see if that helps my oh so hurting hip and maybe I can get a little more rest that way too.

We'll see!


----------



## secuono

Why juice it and not just eat most of those? I'd feel better if I was chewing on it and not just drinking like my jaw was wired shut...

I could never do any diet, I just stop eating crap, junk and not over stuff for awhile.




Good luck, though!
My fiance tried a liquid diet, 2 days later, he was done.


----------



## dunroven

My reason is that I mostly hate vegetables and if I had to eat them, I'd never get rid of any weight, which is why I haven't so far. Now, with drinking them, there are other things mixed in. Think of this as sort of a "homemade" V8 Fusion. Everything mixed in there, so you can't taste the spinach, but you get all the vitamins and nutrients from it, and you can't taste the broccoli, but again, vitamins and nutrients, and you CAN taste the apple, the ginger root, and other things that you mix in, some with carrots and some with beets, many, many different combinations.

I have dieted all my life. Now I'm ready to change my life. Stop eating junk? Yeah, I did some of that for sure, but my biggest problem? Well let's just say when Dr. Atkins said you could have all the protein you want, he truly didn't envision hauling a cow up to my door step and say dig in, let me know when you are finished.

Basically as I have always told everyone, I have never met a steak I couldn't eat. And the rarer the better.

I like doing this, that's another reason. It is easy and well, kind of fun!

I can understand not doing it as well, its a personal choice mostly, but one I have decided on and I'm ready to stick with it. Those are my whys.


----------



## dunroven

Okay, I'm going to do a stop and restart. I really, really, really want to do this juice fast. I think I'm going to like it; however, I have a problem. The juicer that I have right now, is really NOT a juicer. It is a blender, and I'm getting all kinds of fiber, which normally would be okay, but when it is in the form of lemon rind, eck, its not okay. I am thinking that I'm going to have to wait until my real juicer gets here and then get started again, so I'm going back to my 6wbmo until it comes in, which should be about 2 weeks and then I'm going to hit it full force. In the mean time, all the veggies I got are able to be used on this other diet, and so I'll just move over for the next 1 week or so, and when the juicer comes in, I'm hitting it full force!

I'll keep posting as I go and see what happens.


----------



## dunroven

Yesterday was really very strange. I drank one juice all day long, which consisted of 1 apple and 2 pears and a thumb sized piece of ginger root. I was not hungry for the entire day. Good thing, since I really had no time for food yesterday anyway. Well last night I fixed that mean green monstrosity and it was so full of pulp and no juice that I just couldn't get through it. I did get about 1/4 of it down, but I couldn't handle munching on that lemon peel and believe me, you could definitely pick it out.

I decided to wait until my real juicer gets here, which should be (hopefully) early next week and then I'm hopping right back onto the juicing and going for 100 days. I can see where I could do it with no problem at all!

Plus, just for a bonus, I gave up 2 more pounds yesterday, so that makes me 271, which is pleasing! I have one of those doctors type scales and so I'm just nudging toward getting down past that 250 mark, that's my first goal, so I'm only 21 pounds from that. Today I started off with my 2 egg whites, which is what the 6wbmo calls for for me, and you know what? I was absolutely stuffed. That was an hour ago, and I'm still full from it. I'm not sure I'm going to need much else until supper. I will of course keep the water going. I'm trying to get a good 64 ounces in, and sometimes more. I am still drinking a cup of coffee in the morning, as I normally wake up with a headache and that cup of coffee usually knocks it and I don't think it is hurting me any.

I may try going back on my feverfew tea and see if that takes care of it and if it does, I'll give up the coffee with no problem. I think I have this thing whipped this time.

See ya later!


----------



## dunroven

Today is not the day to begin. Juicer has not yet arrived. I'm kind of thinking it will be here next week and I probably will not post over the weekend this week as this is going to be an extremely busy weekend. So hopefully the juicer will be here Monday or Tuesday, and I'll just keep you informed of how I'm doing until then!


----------



## bruce2288

dunroven, I love your attitude.


----------



## Belfrybat

I'll be following your progress with interest. I have a Vita Mixer and it does an excellent job of liquifying the veggies. Most of the juicing recipes I've seen say to peel the lemon, otherwise the juice will bitter. Maybe try that until the juicer arrives?


----------



## jnkgal

dunroven said:


> Okay, I came across whodunits posting about her juice fast, so I got really interested and now have done a ton of research and continuing to do a ton more. I am also going to start (trying) to journal here on a daily basis, but I'm not going to post any pictures until I get done. Fear of failure you know.
> 
> Anyway, I am using some of the recipes from the fat, sick and nearly dead site. I am waiting on a new Fusion Juicer, which processes foods without heating them, which is a big bonus for me, since I also don't like these things hot. So today is day 1. I'm starting out at 275, and that means I have 150 pounds to lose to get to my goal. I know, I know, that's truly a horrendous amount, but you know, I'm liking the juice so far, so this may just be the one I can make it on! Oh, how I hope!
> 
> Anyway for breakfast today, I made the Green Lemonade which was:
> 
> 1 granny smith apple
> 1/2 a lemon
> 7 stems of kale
> 3 handfuls of baby spinach
> 4 stalks of celery
> 1/2 cucumber
> (I think that is all but I'm typing that from memory. I'll check it later).
> 
> It was good, but not a favorite definitely. Course I'm not a veggie fanatic, so its going to be different doing that. It made about 3 cups or just a little more and took me 3 hours to drink.
> 
> Now for lunch, I think I have found my favorite! Although I won't do this one all the time, because I'm afraid I would get too much sugar and not enough nutrients.
> 
> This one has:
> 
> 1 granny smith apple
> 2 pears
> ginger root, about the size of your thumb.
> 
> YUMMY!!!! Just a tiny bit spicy from the ginger, and not overly sweet, but extremely delicious in my opinion. Does't make much over 2 cups and I like it so much I'm afraid its not going to last me very long, so I'm trying to just take it easy and go slow.
> 
> I think for supper I'm going to do the mean green blend, but again, I'll have to post that one later. This one is the one they use for cleansing and I am doing that at night, because first, I work till past midnight, and second, I'll be home almost all day tomorrow, so it won't affect me quite as much, if you get my drift!
> 
> Well, I saw one man who had lost 111 pounds in 100 days, and he looked and felt fantastic, I'm hoping for similar results, but I'll take at least half.
> 
> I did hear someone else say that day 3 was really rough for them. Yeah, every website I've looked at so far says the first 3 days are bad, but the actual 3rd day, is the worst you can imagine, but after that, everything starts getting better, so hang in there!
> 
> Anyway, here's to better health!


hey I have been juicing its wonderful !!! gives such energy you feel wonderful!!! Do you need a team mate ? I only have 20 or 30 to go but its the hardest when you get to those last miles its much slower loss. I wont ever post my actual weight but will post for example 30 as how many more to go or 28 if loss of two pounds saying 28 more to go. I am starting an awesome exercise program zuzka light work out or aka zwow would run but not safe to anymore I love to run.


----------



## primal1

I don't know the diet at all but I so wish you success with it. I did do the 10 day lemon cleanse and the only thing i would and did add to the routine was Miso soup morning and night, i cheated and added a couple of table spoons of wild rice because i really needed to feel like i ate something substantial. Anyway, tons of best wishes!


----------



## dunroven

I'll let you know when my juicer comes in. Durn it wouldn't you know they said they had a huge backlog and it could take 2 to 4 weeks to get it shipped. Really bums me. I could have gotten a Jack Lalane one at Shopko for $99, but no I wanted this fany Fusion juicer, which I really think will be better, but when I said to the guy, what, are you having to make the things, I was surprised when he actually said, well, Yes as a matter of fact! LOL There had been such a huge response, he said the factory had to start making them again, because they ran out of their stockpile! LOLOLOL

Anyway, I'm waiting, nervously, but I'm trying to keep the attitude that when I start, I'm going for broke and I'm going to keep going and get the weight off, this year! I truly want to know what I look like. I have never seen me thin, so this will be a surprise for me as well as everyone that knows me, and guess what? I haven't told anyone in my family that I'm doing it. I live far enough away (5 hours to the closest relative) that no one will know I'm doing it unless I myself tell them, so when I see them next, it will be a big surprise!

I'd love all the buddies that want to join in! We can do this!!!!!!

:nanner::nanner::nanner::nanner: (bananas are great for well, smoothies anyway!) hehehehehe


----------



## RazrRebel

Where do you get the recipes for the juices? I might get in on this too. I'll buy the juicer. I really like the idea of a group just like me trying together. The only time I successfully lost weight was when a group of us guys had a diet pool. I lost 22lbs. in three months and won the money.


----------



## dunroven

There are lots of different ones, like I said, our local Shopco, which I suppose would be like Wal-Marts, only smaller, would carry the Jack Lalane one and there are many different ones. The one I am getting is from fusionjuicer.com. Its about $120, but it also comes with the recipes and supposedly is a more quiet version of these juicers, and it also comes with a meal plan, if you want to do partial day fasts and some that are full day fasts, shorter times, whatever.

To really see what this is going to be like, I suggest you to go fat, sick and nearly dead. There is a link up on whodunits thread that will take you to the movie about this. The movie is about 1-1/2 hours long, but I really do suggest you watch it. It is extremely eye opening when you watch these folks lose their weight. Its what really has driven me to want to do this, not just for the weight loss, but for the health effects it seems to be having. It is free to watch the movie, and you can watch it on your computer. I sat here one night after hubby went to bed and watched it. Now this diet is not going to work for my hubby as he has reactive hypoglycemia, and has to be careful to eat things that will keep his sugars even all through the day, like every 2 hours and sometimes even then he still gets a bad case of it, so if you have medical issues, PLEASE check with your doctor first.

I will also say, I went yesterday and had blood work drawn. I am waiting on it to be mailed to me. They say most everything came back okay, but I know for certain that my cholesterol levels are high, which is why I didn't just go talk to the doctor, I asked for certain blood tests, and I can just go into our lab, give them my diagnosis, morbid obesity, and they will run whatever tests I want, because my insurance will pick it up. That said, if you KNOW you have a condition, like my husbands or heart problems or whatever, DO NOT START THIS WITHOUT BEING UNDER A DOCTOR'S SUPERVISION, especially if you are going for the long haul.

Let's get healthy, not kill ourselves trying to weigh less, okay?

Valorie


----------



## Belfrybat

RazrRebel said:


> Where do you get the recipes for the juices? I might get in on this too. I'll buy the juicer. I really like the idea of a group just like me trying together. The only time I successfully lost weight was when a group of us guys had a diet pool. I lost 22lbs. in three months and won the money.


Here are the ones I've tried and except for the All Green, like. I've been posting my progress for a few days, but no one has responded, so I doubt there is any interest in a group:


Green Lemonade
1 Green Apple
3 Handfuls Spinach
6-8 Kale Leaves
Â½ Cucumber
4 Celery Stalks
Â½ Lemon

All Green
Use as much greens as needed
Romaine Hearts
Kale or Collards
Spinach
2 Handfuls Parsley
2-3 Celery Stalks
Â½ Lemon
1 Piece Ginger (thumb sized)

Basic green drink
5 - 6 Celery Stalks 
5 - 6 Kale Leaves with the stems 
5 - 6 Leaves of Romaine Lettuce 
1 - 2 Roma Tomatoes 
1/2 Cucumber 
1 T Lemon Juice
2 beets (opt.)

Mean Green
1 Bulk of kale
4 Stalks of celery
1 Cucumber 
2 granny smith apples
Â½ lemon
Ginger root (thumb sized)

Diabetes Carrot-Broccoli
6 small carrots 
1 broccoli
3 celery leaves
1 small peeled cucumber
Cut carrots, broccoli and cucumber in small pieces. 
You can add some salt and black pepper to taste.


Carrot-Veggie Juice
About 20 baby carrots
Half a bunch of celery
Handful of parsley
Handful of spinach
1 to 1 1/2 cucumber


----------



## dunroven

I have a few recipes as well. My favorite of all time though is the one that is this:

1 green apple
2 pears
1 thumb sized piece of ginger root.

DELICIOUS!!!!! I use that one for morning though with it being a sweeter one.

I am anxious to try the rest of them once I get this juicer, IF I ever get it! LOL I'm just anxious.

Well, if no one follows that's fine too! I'm doing it for me mostly and if anyone decides to join in they are most welcome. I never turn a friend away. Its my experience that there are as many ways to get healthy as there are to get sick and each of us has to find the route that pleases us individually. So, if this works for me, it might not work for someone else, but hey! Knowledge is power or so they say, and this way they will have the experience of my knowledge, and yours! LOL


----------



## floyd242

If you want to use your blender, one that I like is orange banana kale and ginger. I use a Blendtec instead of a juicer and pretty much anything I make has banana in it. Makes everything taste better... I also blend ice in my smoothies... easier to drink when it's cold.


----------



## StaceyS

I had a bloody mary type juice for "breakfast" this morning: tomato, red bell pepper, celery, carrot, kale, it's really tasty


----------



## dunroven

Both of those last ones sound terrific! I can't wait to try them. I am still waiting on my juicer. It really stinks that its taking so long to get here. It better be a great one! I want to get going on this thing before my mind gets changed, but I don't think it will. I'm having problems with some teeth and can't chew very well, so I think I'll still be ready for this when it gets here.

I really like the sound of that bloody mary one! Sounds just a bit bitey. I wonder if you could add just a few flakes of dried red pepper to spice it up just a bit.

What do you think?


----------



## whodunit

I add half a jalapeno and some garlic to my Blood Mary juice. Oh and regarding the fresh herbs- I think you'll miss alot of flavor and nutrition by using dried. That fresh thyme adds alot of zing.


----------



## dunroven

I'll bet it does! I may have to try that, but I don't have my own here, and they are hard to find fresh around here, but I may start a small herb garden and see where it goes.

Well, update on my juicer. I cancelled it. I called to find out the status on it today and now they say I won't get it until sometime in June. WHAT/???????? I said cancel it, I'll go buy a Jack Lalaine!

I'm going tomorrow, because I found those Lalaine ones at our local SHOPKO. Not quite as nice, because there were a few perks that went with this other one, but about $20 cheaper. The perks I can find on line if I need them.

Anyway, I'll get it tomorrow. We have a mother's day dinner on Sunday at church, and then I'm going to ramp up and be ready to go on Monday. I'm really looking forward to it! 

I may not get to be back on here until Monday morning, but I'll let you know once I get started!

Have a great weekend everyone! Give away some pounds while I'm gone! Woohoo!!!!!!!!

Valorie


----------



## dunroven

I start my 100 days of juicing on Monday, and I'm so ready. I can't tell you how badly my legs are hurting today. I know that if they weren't packing around this extra over 100 pounds they would probably not hurt so much, but I got almost no sleep at all last night due to the pain, and had to be up at 5 to get my husband out of here, and then I couldn't go back to sleep. I am soooo tired of all of this weight. I would start this today if we didn't have this gathering tomorrow and we're expecting a fair amount of people, so I truly have to (as the pastor's wife) go ahead with this, but then, for 100 days after that, I'm ready to fast, juicing it all the way!

I got my juicer, and I'll tell you I was really quite surprised. It also came with a recipe book of things to do with the pulp, and things I can make with this that I never imagined, like some soups, hummus, among other things. It says though, no bananas, coconut, or avacado because those things contain no juice and will clog my machine, so I won't be putting those through here, but I can keep a blender beside it and when I get things juiced, I can add the juice to the blender and throw in a banana and some coconut for a tropical treat! Already sounds soooo good!

BUT, I'm going to be sticking with a lot of green drinks. I want this weight to go away and I'll be taking a walk, small ones at first, but then adding to it.

If you are all ready to join me on Monday, and you are just lurking and watching, hey, dive in and make some comments and let's see where this will go!

Come on ya'll!


----------



## Belfrybat

I'm curious why you are starting with a 100 day juice fast? The best I felt I could commit to was a 10 day which I'm hoping to extend. Also, are you following the menus on the Reboot site? I was a bit surprised about the "required" coconut water, which I can't do as it has too much sugar. It apparently adds electrolyes and enzymes that are difficult to get through just veggie and fruit juices. 
I'll be pulling for you. This is my 6th day and I'm down 5 lbs. Only 20 more to go!


----------



## dunroven

Belfrybat: My reasons are because I have well over 100 pounds to lose, well, actually to get where "I think" I want to be, which is 125, I have 152 pounds to lose, I'm sitting at 277 this morning. Plus I have some issues with some of my teeth and chewing is pretty hard right now. So I figured if I can drink my meals, I'll be fixing 2 problems at once. Plus on the good side of it, I like to drink my meals, because with the life I live, I can just keep drinking as I go and stop and juice and get right back on with what I need. Now that's the plan.

That being said, I'm a little disappointed with the clean up that has to be done with my juicer. Wow, a lot of work there. Much more time to clean it than to make the juice. You have to understand I have no dishwasher, so everything has to be done the old fashioned way, but I have learned that now (already) I have to mix up some dish water and just have it clean and ready to go and when my juicing is done, I wipe things out onto an old newspaper and throw it out and then the pieces get right down into the soapy water, and I use my sprayer to get stuff out of crevices, and I have an old toothbrush (never used on a human mouth by the way! LOL) to clean things with as well.

I still think overall, once I get the hang of how to do it all more efficiently, I'll be just fine with it. I did the following for breakfast:

2 pears
1 granny smith apple
1 inch of ginger root

Very delicious!

The list you have on your post up above are basically the ones I am going to be doing. I will probably stick with this fruity one for breakfast. I may as they come on, add a few strawberries into that mix as well, or maybe some raspberries, and this week, maybe today if I get the time, I'm going to be planting some kale and spinach and start "growing my own" on those, but I'm going to grow them right here in the house, in my big bay window in the living room. Hubby had put a plant shelf up and I'm going to ask him to add another one for my veggies, so I can pick those on a daily basis while I'm working.

Congrats on your 5 pounds! I hope I can start seeing some dropping off coming. I want to give away this weight asap!

:goodjob::goodjob:

I was pleased with it. I think I may start chopping up some ice cubes to go in that though and it will make it go further.

As far as what recipes I'm using, I'm not doing any of them with coconut water.


----------



## Belfrybat

One of the reasons I don't have a juicer is the clean up. I had one many years ago and gave it away. I can make a batch in my Vita Mixer, strain and manually squeeze about half of it through cheesecloth to get rid of some of the pulp in much less time than cleaning out a juicer. According to VitaMixer, 2 minutes at high speed breaks down the cellular wall as well as a centrifical juicer. 
The coconut water is apparently drunk separately as a mid-morning snack. 
I wish I could do fruit juices like you do, but I'm diabetic and they send my blood sugars soaring. My favourites to date are the "mean green" and the "diabetic carrot-broccoli" I posted above. I'm also making one I call "tossed salad" -- all the ingredients that go into a salad plus a Tbs. of vinegar. 
I was really disappointed to see I was up a pound this morning. The only thing I can figure is I started an exercise program yesterday and my muscles might be retaining water. I hope it goes away quickly as I'm the kind of person who needs to see quick results. 
Best of luck to you in your endeavour!


----------



## dunroven

Sorry about the weight gain. I'm wondering too, if you are using salt. If you are, you will retain water with that and it could conceivably cause a weight gain. IF I use spices at all, I use Mrs. Dash, which is better as a salt substitute and adds all kinds of other flavors as well, but I haven't used anything so far in the juices I had last time around or this time.

I tried the all green juice today, and I actually didn't mind it. I thought if I add a tomato to it, it would taste a lot like V8, which I may try making some of too! I like that juice, so that's kind of a natural. I wondered though about how I'm doing things, cause I'm only getting about a cup of juice with each extraction and it just doesn't look like much to live on, so I'll probably have to double the recipes at least, cause one site said 64 ounces of veggie/fruit juice and 64 ounces of water. I'm almost there on the water, but not nearly ont he juices. I have only had roughly 24 ounces of juice today.

For supper I did the carrot-apple-kale juice and I really enjoyed that one as well! 

I'm anxious to see what the scales say tomorrow. I did go to the doctor Thursday morning and got my blood work done. My sugar was slightly high, and that was fasting, but we'll see what the doctor says tomorrow. I wanted a record of that to show that everything is working well and plan to have it redone off and on through the fast so I can prove whether or not it is working. This is the first time I have been so serious about doing that, and I think it will help motivate me too. I am going to the doctor because for several months I have had back and leg and hip pain, well finally last week my new insurance went into force and so now I'm trying to get to see the doctor, the dentist and the optometrist and get things working right all the way around so if I have to give up my work, I'll at least know what is going on and maybe with this juicing I can fix it.

Then, maybe I can help some others fix their problems as well!

I hope folks are watching us Belfrybat and I hope we both do well, so we can inspire others as well as each other.

Keep on going! It will come off again. (oh by the way???? The all green juice REALLY acted fast as a cleansing agent on me! LOL)

I think that will be my plateau breaker! Maybe that would get you started going down again? I also know someone who is close to goal has a harder time losing than someone with LOTS of weight to go.

:goodjob::goodjob:


----------



## StaceyS

I tried an "orange" juice this morning, carrots, orange juice, apple and green cabbage. Oh and i added some fresh ginger, it was really good. I did it because, I have seen "drink the rainbow" and since i have been doing pretty much green juices, I decided to mix it up. If I could do anything I wanted I'd do that one, a green juice and the kiwi cucumber... Yum!


----------



## RazrRebel

Keep at it I'm following closely as I need something to work for me. I've never really tried to diet a whole lot but I can feel it affecting my back and hips. I currently don't take any meds at all, and was looking for something like this that was all natural. Thanks for the updates and I'm pulling for you!


----------



## dunroven

That sounds really good too! I think we are only basically limited on this by our own tastes and what will make it work. If you really think about it, this is way less than 1000 calories a day, so it absolutely has to work. Now I'm not sure I'm one that subscribes to the starvation mode theory, and I think it just needs a kick now and then, so we can try to work with the really good stuff, I mean seriously, why not? The goal is to get at least 5 servings a day, and pull in all those lovely nutrients while doing it. Then, if we hit stubborn spots, go to the all green for one or 2 drinks, whatever it takes to get you "moving" if you get my drift, and I think the scales will move again!

Razr, hey how much do you have to lose and why wait? I mean if you jump in now, you are 1 day closer to the goal you seek to reach, BUT, if you wait till tomorrow, you have just put that goal off for another day. The way I see it, some folks are losing like 1 to 5 pounds per day, now, if you can do that, why wouldn't you? The first 3 days are "the worst?" Well, today has not been bad at all. Very few hunger pangs, and I am no worse or better than a normal day for me.

I know that day 3 will be bad, and you know what? That's only 2 days away now, instead of 3 and soon, it will be day 4, and that ugly old day 3 will be behind me, and maybe it will take a few pounds with it when it goes, huh?

C'mon everyone! Let's do this!!!!

:bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:


----------



## Belfrybat

Just a quick comment then I'm off to bed. On the Reboot site, the recipes make two servings -- 32 oz., and 16 ounces is a serving. When I use the recipes I posted above, I get about 5 cups since I add a cup of water to the VitaMixer to get things moving. After I strain out about half the pulp, it is right at 4 cups, so two servings. I can't remember the kind of juicer you have, but is it possible it's not powerful enough? The pulp should be almost dry -- if it's wet then you are losing nutrients. 
This is a link to the 15 day fast at the Reboot site. I'm trying to follow days 6-15 as closely as possible in order to make sure I "drink the rainbow". I just have to be careful not to over do on the fruit. http://www.rebootwithjoe.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/15-Day-Plan_Updated.pdf
More tomorrow.


----------



## Forlane

If I could recommend only one thing it would be this, Be VERY careful with how much fruit you juice. Ounce for Ounce soda and fruit juice nearly have the same amount of sugar. I have seen a bunch of people I know try the juice fast and the point in which they all failed was the slow transition from healthy juice (Almost all vegetables with maybe a slight bit of apple) to a mostly fruit juice with a small bit of veggies and ended up causing more damage in the long run.


----------



## dunroven

You are absolutely right! We do need to be careful about this. The veggies are a nutritionally a lot better for a person, which is why I do the fruit one in the morning and the rest of the day I am doing mostly green. If I need a snack at night, I'm going to divide the fruit one in half and drink a half one. Sometimes a little more carb makes me sleep better.

Well, for today folks, day #2! I gave up 3 pounds, so I'm on my way. I didn't get hungry much at all yesterday and so far today I have just had the apple/pear/ginger juice and I'm feeling fine. Now I will say I have a migraine, but it is not from the juicing. I am having a lot of back issues and was in lots of pain last night (did too much on my day off), so I took 2 hydrocodone/APAP. I know the consequences of doing this, but at the time I was in the pain, I couldn't stand that either. If I take one of those, I get a mild headache the next day. If I take 2, I get a roaring migraine, and I took 2 last night. The pain was that bad. But I'm going to see the doctor this afternoon and I'll see what he can give me that won't cause me to have those problems and can maybe help the pain.

I haven't had my mid-day juice, but the reason is I just finished doing the dishes. Now that doesn't sound too bad until you realize that I only have a very small counter top and have to do dishes by hand, so I need to give them a chance to dry. Plus my stomach isn't feeling so great from being sick with this migraine. It will pass soon and the dishes will get dry and I'll make my vegie juice. Probably gonna do a carrot juice one today and then a greenie for supper if I'm feeling better. Otherwise probably another apple/pear/ginger. This is just for today with being sick. Tomorrow back to totally green.

How did you all do? Hope you did well! I'll check your threads here too.

Valorie


----------



## RazrRebel

Right now money is tight. I mean really tight, rolling quarters for gas money tight. So I'll have to wait for a juicer. Gonna try to swing it payday. I need to watcht he documentary, but its not on Netflix now. Anywhere else? Also on cleanup we don't use a dishwasher, got one, just always washed by hand, how hard is cleanup? As far as brands go any certain juicer to look for? Cost? I will be following closely though while I wait. I am 5'8" weigh 265. Need to lose at least 65 to 75 pounds.


----------



## Belfrybat

_Fat, Sick and nearly Dead_ is on HULU free. I use a Vita Mixer but in looking around the Hamilton Beach 67601 is getting rave reviews and it's only $54.00. Apparently _Consumer Reports_ rated it very high. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002OF3FBK/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## StaceyS

That's the juicer I have, I say start to finish, I juice and clean in 15 minutes or less. And I wash by hand too.


----------



## dunroven

Well, I have the Jack Lalaine model. Very nice, but the hand washing part takes a little while and it was higher priced at $99. My husband and I have very tight money too, but he decided this I needed because I have that 152 pounds to lose and my family has a short life span.  I'm almost to the end of it. He wants to see if we can stretch that a little further. Otherwise, if I go the way of my family (those who are heavy anyway), about another 10 years and I'll be gone.

Anyway, check on ebay. There are some on there for about $25 and then you have to pay the shipping, but if you are going to juice, make sure to get a juice extractor and not a blender. Now some of you do the blending, and eat some of the pulp and I think that's great too, its just all in what you want to do. I want to do strict juicing, but one thing that my instruction manual talks about is putting a plastic bag in the pulp collector and then when you are finished, just close the bag and stick it in the freezer, and use it for soups later on. If you put it in like a cheese cloth or something like that, the broths can get the most of the flavor out of the pulp and not have fibrous chunks floating cause you can just open the cheese cloth and toss the remains, or if you have critters, feed the remains after the soup to them, and you get 3 uses out of the same food product! I thought that was pretty neat!

Till tomorrow!


----------



## dunroven

It is just at 11:00 p.m. and I'm finally getting on to send a short message and then back off to go to work (I work the night shift now). Anyway, down another 2 pounds today so that's 5 pounds in 2 days, probably what I gained back when I stopped from before, but hey, I'll take it! Now we are on the way down for the rest of the way. I went to the doctor today again to get the lipid profile that the nurse was supposed to draw the other day when she drew blood for a CBC and ESR. Those are mostly okay, sugar is a tad high, but not critical and the albumin is a bit high. I have to figure out what that means yet, but I'll do that. The ESR is high supposed to be 15 but is 20. That gauges pain in the body, muscle wise and although not as high as it has been sometimes in the past, it is still over the top.

Lastly, the lipid panel, I'll find out about tomorrow. I want to keep records of all of this so I can prove to doubting persons, that yes, I'm juicing, yes the weight is coming off and yes, I'm healthy!

So, now we'll have that all documented, nice and tidy. Probably will run them again about halfway through this process. I'm still pleased with doing this.

Well, off to work, talk to you tomorrow!

Valorie


----------



## Belfrybat

Good work, Dunroven. 
The Vita Mixer is not a blender as it is extremely high powered and the hammer mill breaks down the cellular wall of the plants put in, just as a juicer does. A regular blender could not do that. Yes, the pulp is left in, but I squeeze it about half of it though coarse cloth to get the juice down to a palatable level. It take about 5 minutes to do that and the left-over pulp is quite dry. I think leaving some of the pulp in helps with satiety and helps offset the blood sugar rise, which is important to me. 
You can read about my saga of the last two days here: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...4611-10-day-juice-fast-diabetic-modified.html


----------



## dunroven

Well, today I am down another 3 pounds, so that's 8 pounds in 3 days. I'm very pleased with that! I am; however, having to modify things just for a few days because the doctor put me on some steroids for 6 days for my back, so he wants me to eat just a little food while I'm taking them in order to keep my stomach protected. Okay, so I'm eating some cabbage, and 1 piece of chicken tonight, but I juiced during the day.

You know its kind of funny. I'm not at all hungry on this juicing thing and I have decided to whatever juice I start with in the morning, which as I have said, I like doing the fruit one and then savory later in the day, I am only having that one until I really feel hungry. In the meantime, I'm drinking water, and I'm doing things, more things than normal and I think that is helping with the weight loss as well. Not exercise type stuff, but just work around the house and farm.

I have 4 more days on the steroids and then I'm done with that. My juicer belfrybat, is a Jack Lalane and yes it does put out dry pulp, its so dry its almost crumbly. I'm pleased with that, but the kale just doesn't seem to have much juice, nor does the spinach. I truly believe though that it has to do with the freshness of it. I believe if it were picked and then juiced right away, it would have more "life" to it. I was going to plant my seeds the other day for kale and spinach but then I hurt my back and so now I'm not doing much with that kind of thing.

Going to the chiropractor in the morning, and hopefully before day's end I'll be able to move again. Right now, my neck is frozen stiff in the middle and I'm in a great deal of pain, all the way through my back. Laying down kills me, so tonight it will be a night in a recliner. I have tried that and using an ice pack and that just feels really good. I work till 3 a.m. so when I get off, its the chair and ice for me!

Good luck to all. Let's keep this thing going. Together we can do it! Encouragement, encouragement, encouragement!

Belfrybat! I just went and looked at the site you gave for the reboot. I hadn't seen that before. I'm going to print it out later and take some time while resting tomorrow to read it over and see what I can do with that. Some of those REALLY sound great! Thanks for that help!

Valorie :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## dunroven

Well, today I gained 1 pound, but I have only 4 more days with this steroid treatment and hopefully I'll be back full on juicing. Seems like my attempts keep getting pushed back, but I'm NOT giving up. I'm still juicing one meal a day anyway.

Well, can't stay on tonight. I have to get to work. 

See ya tomorrow!

Valorie :clap:


----------



## RazrRebel

Stay with it, my wife and I are going to watch the documentary this weekend. Hopefully I can get a juicer sometime this week coming. I don't know about you guys but I think support from your wife, or husband will go a long way. Like I said stay with it we're all pulling for you.


----------



## dunroven

Thanks Razr! I know I can do it and my husband is pulling for me. He has to stay on his diet, but he is very much encouraging me, plus he's piling on all kinds of work for me to do that will cause me to have to work extra! LOL


----------



## Belfrybat

Steroids will really pack on the pounds so don't get discouraged. I'm very pleased so far -- 10 lbs. in 14 days and I've halved my need for insulin and will drop it a bit more tomorrow.


----------



## dunroven

I had polymyalgia rheumatica and its supposed to be only in 70 and above folks. I was in my late 40s and early 50s. It is supposed to be gone in about 2 to 3 years. I had it for nearly 7. I was given prednisone way up to nearly 60 mg a day, and then tapered down to 5 and then off several times, when I would have flares. Plus I had steroid shots in my elbows, which is where I was affected the worst, but now I have the left overs, pain in most large joints, which is why the back problems I'm having, well a large part of it anyway.

Today I stayed the same, but I feel tomorrow will definitely be a loss, because I had a REAL cleansing day, if you get my drift! LOL

My second juice, and the last one I'm having today, consisted of 2 tomatoes, 2 carrots, 2 stalks of celery and 2 green peppers. I added some garlic and onion to it, plus a bit of pepper, and it was REALLY good, BUT, It was also tremendously active! I am going to be doing more celery as I heard from one girl that celery is an anti-inflammatory and helps with pain, so I'm going to do some celery in my juices every day and see if I can keep the pain away.

Belfrybat, you are doing wonderful! This is day 5 for me, and still down 7 pounds, so I'm not a bit upset with that! I'm still ahead of the 1 pound per day average! LOL I'm never average!

I also explored ways of doing a video on my camera and I think I have it figured out, so one of these days you all may get a surprise and can see me on the video! We'll see. hmmmmmm

Valorie


----------



## Belfrybat

Great going Dunroven. I'm reporting my progress here: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...juice-fast-diabetic-modified.html#post6593577


----------



## dunroven

Well, I believe this is day 5 for me and I'm down 10 pounds as of this morning! My steroids aren't stopping me and I'm stopping them after today, cause that's the end of them. LOL I am not sure whether or not they have helped me. Don't seem to feel any different, but I think that the weight loss is helping. I'm not doing particularly the same thing that Belfrybat is because I didn't know about the rainbow thing until a day or so ago, but I don't want to eat.

My problem with eating again, is my teeth, and right now they are just too sore to deal with. We went out to lunch today; however, and I did have a French dip sandwich and they have homemade chips with them, which I love. Now I'm not going to call it falling off the wagon. I'm just going to say this was a deliberate. But I won't eat anymore now for 2 weeks, which is about when we do go for lunch as a treat for all our hard work, and just a kind of, well, we need to get away from my juice and my husband's chicken, so we do that. I'm down the 10 in about 5 days and he is down 20 in about 2 months, so I'm thinking I might pass him on this diet! LOL I don't care about that part much, just seems good to be getting both of us healthy and more fit.

Well, gotta go do my chores (my exercise for the day), and then a nap, and then back to church.

See ya later!

Valorie :bouncy:


----------



## Belfrybat

Great going. The reason for the "rainbow" is so you get adequate nutrition as each colour gives you different photonutrients. Here's what I'm following -- it's from the Reboot site. 

*Juicing Reboot Daily Guide*:

*Wake up*: Drink 2 glasses of hot water 
(we suggest adding lemon and/or ginger)
*Breakfast **:* Orange or Red
*Mid-Morning*: Drink 16 oz. unflavored coconut water 
*Lunch*: Green
*Afternoon snack*: Green or Red
*Dinner*: Green
*Dessert*: Purple or Orange 
*Bedtime*: Drink herbal tea 
(with pure stevia for sweetness if desired)
*Throughout the day*: Drink lots of water


----------



## Belfrybat

Dunroven -- how are you doing on the weight loss?


----------



## RazrRebel

Hey there Dunroven hows it going? I started my juice fast today.


----------



## dunroven

Well, things got a little sidetracked for me, although I'm going to restart juicing, but it won't be until a week from Monday now. My husband went into the hospital and has had some definite problems with Meniere's disease. He was diagnosed with that 19 years ago but hadn't been taking the medication because the doctor took him off of it many years ago. His last attack was 18 years ago and it was a very short one, 2 days. This one has been a fully week, and he is just today getting to the point where he can resume normal activities again. This next week we have all kinds of things going on at the church, so the juicing is just not going to fit, and I figured since I already had to give it up with him in the hospital and I had to do everything, I'd just wait until this thing was over and then restart it. My poor lonely juicer is sitting on the counter screaming at me! WHERE ARE YOU????? I look at it longingly, but it doesn't fit the time I have for this week, so we'll start a new relationship a week from Monday, and get the fast going again. I was doing well, and I want to continue to do it.

Razr! Congrats on your juicing! I hope it works well for you. Please do post here when you can! We'll look forward to your great progress!


----------



## Belfrybat

Sorry about your husband. Juicing has been very benefical for me. I'm down 14 lbs. in three weeks. I really hate to stop in three days but need to prepare my body for 8 days of restaurant eating whilst on holiday. But I plan on jumping right back in when I return. I'm posting my progress here: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/weight-loss-forum/484611-10-day-juice-fast-diabetic-modified-2.html


----------



## Ark

Dunroven, how are you doing? Were you able to get back to juicing? 
How's your husband? 
I'm just starting juicing - and was reading through the posts on here about it.


----------

